

Offline messaging app (that actually works) - jorgeribs
http://www.bridgefy.me

======
baocin
Really curious on how this works, is it just bluetooth or something fancier
like Google Tone[0]?

[0] [http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2015/05/tone-
experimental...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2015/05/tone-experimental-
chrome-extension-for.html)

